# Autosmart Tardis



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Im looking for a product to remove tar under the arches off my yellow vx220,Ive been looking this up on here,think a lot off people use tardis?Is this safe enough to use on a yellow car (I think im right in saying that vx have really thin paint? eg its not going to fade the paintwork? or am i best to use something else?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

will be fine, just be sure to rinse off thoroughly and don't let it dry on..


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

You'll love tardis!

I think i speak for alot of people and its one product everyone needs in there detailing kit when takling bad tar!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Brilliant product, worth every penny. As said though just don't allow it to dry.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dont buy it off a certain bay of e either as the majority will be breaking the law support the traders on here or talk to sue to find a local AS guy


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

it really is great stuff, well worth getting. 

The only thing to consider as well would be some disposable gloves. I find my skin becomes irritated by this stuff quite easily.


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is this safe to use all the time eg 1 a week?can u use it on the rest off the car too and not just the arches?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Just be careful on any areas that have had smart repairs or recent paint work.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

The only one to use great stuff


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I've used it with wild abandon on our vans/cars. Does work.
Also good for removing the adhesive left behind when signs are stripped off our vans.

I ought to be more careful with it, as it smells like a potent substance..

Out of curiosity, why should you not let it dry ?

Mark


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

causes streaks and stains..


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> dont buy it off a certain bay of e either as the majority will be breaking the law support the traders on here or talk to sue to find a local AS guy


What!? Think you'll find *the* actual supplier is trading on ebay.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I think he is referring to those offering to sell you a small quantity in a plastic bottle sent by Royal Mail.

I have looked on the bay and it does appear that there are some genuine sellers selling tardis in the correct metal containers and sending by courier.

(Still not a cheap as Polished Bliss though - including delivery)


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

i was warned off buying from ebay from my local rep as its not always genuine and as said it cant actually be posted by royal mail due to the chemical content.

as are around £18 for 5 ltrs more than enough to keep you going for a while.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

centenary said:


> What!? Think you'll find *the* actual supplier is trading on ebay.


i did not say all i was referencing the majority that sell in SMALL quantities primarily in plastic containers with NO warning labels. which is illegal.

the chemical composition of tardis means that is it harmful has to travel in a metal container with relevant warnings and a UN number (which is given to hazardous substances.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

centenary said:


> What!? Think you'll find *the* actual supplier is trading on ebay.


autosmart themselves have said on here that those selling tardis in plastic containers on ebay are breaking the law due to its contents it has to be in metal containers


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I got my 500ml tardis from these peeps.

It came in a 500ml trigger spray bottle and a tardis label with warnings etc.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tips said:


> I got my 500ml tardis from these peeps.
> 
> It came in a 500ml trigger spray bottle and a tardis label with warnings etc.
> Hope that helps.


so i assume it was still delivered in a plastic bottle? :wall::speechles


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

centenary said:


> What!? Think you'll find *the* actual supplier is trading on ebay.


OH NO WE'RE NOT!!!!!!
We only sell directly via our network of Autosmart franchisees. There are almost 140 of them throughout the UK. Anyone else selling our products will have bought them first from one of the franchisees. There are a few traders who buy 5 litres and then sell the 5 litres tins and despatch by proper law abiding means. 
The majority of the people who are decanting products and selling you part of a container are breaking the law and I am sure most of them have not got relevant product liability insurance etc, should there be a problem. Worse still many save money by sending the products via the Royal Mail, potentially putting postmen at risk of accidental damage from chemical leaks.

Trading Standards are not becoming much more clued up on this and are starting to act. I know that they visited another offender last week. Please don't buy decanted products that claim to be our's. We can't guarantee what you are getting and you will not be covered by us, in the event of any problems.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Tips said:


> I got my 500ml tardis from these peeps.
> 
> It came in a 500ml trigger spray bottle and a tardis label with warnings etc.
> Hope that helps.


Can't possibly imagine how a plastic trigger spray bottle containing Tardis would comply with the relevant standards for original packaging. If you are selling the product then it needs to be sold in relevant UN packaging.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Do the boxes you send it in need to be UN approved and marked too?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

GJM said:


> Do the boxes you send it in need to be UN approved and marked too?


yes they do


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> so i assume it was still delivered in a plastic bottle? :wall::speechles


Hi - Tardis came in a labeled plastic bottle with a sprayer attached. All seals were covered in tape, and wrapped in bubble wrap, and sent in a cardbox box.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Tips said:


> Hi - Tardis came in a labeled plastic bottle with a sprayer attached. All seals were covered in tape, and wrapped in bubble wrap, and sent in a cardbox box.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Certainly doesnt help them send it in accordance with the law.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sue J said:


> Certainly doesnt help them send it in accordance with the law.


+1 to what sue has said still breaking the law as the container is plastic. if they wanted to keep it legal it should of been in a metal container with warning labels and with a sprayer


----------



## coooky (Jul 27, 2011)

cant pm sue due to a low post count so Sue where can i buy it from in tyne and wear 

thanx


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Tips said:


> Hi - Tardis came in a labeled plastic bottle with a sprayer attached. All seals were covered in tape, and wrapped in bubble wrap, and sent in a cardbox box.
> 
> Hope that helps.


can still seep through... AS use metal containers for a reason...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

coooky said:


> cant pm sue due to a low post count so Sue where can i buy it from in tyne and wear
> 
> thanx


ask in the autosmart section on here about a rep in your area


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> yes they do


So the traders who are shipping it are all purchasing UN packaging, can't be cheap.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

GJM said:


> So the traders who are shipping it are all purchasing UN packaging, can't be cheap.


No packaging and sending chemical products is not cheap. However, we should remember that we are dealing with professional quality and strength chemicals, that need to be treated with respect. The laws are there for a reason, ie to protect people and the environment from potential damage. Packaged and used correctly the risks are minimal.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

GJM said:


> So the traders who are shipping it are all purchasing UN packaging, can't be cheap.


end of the day you don't HAVE TO buy it from ebay. some on here choose to...but,

There is plenty of people on here willing to help (waxamomo or Polished Bliss out the top of my head (personally i would choose PB because even for hazardous goods there is no associated delivery cost) and meet the requirements needed for hazardous goods to travel to you, tardis is just an example of one detailing related hazardous good but IMHO is the one that comes up most for people saying to buy it off ebay on here i think personally even if you dont agree with it being illegal it is immoral i dont want to think about someones life being damaged because YOU wanted to buy something hazardous with a large chance of travelling illegally from what i consider a rather ropey website at best, that does not monitor unless pushed to crackdown on X and Y.

or you can simply speak to Sue to find your local rep i know mine is more than willing to help (i have contacted him in regards to a tornador and few other bits) i just dont want to visit him yet because i fear it could be pricey with me buying even more stuff :lol:)


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Unbelievable stuff, makes light work of all tar spots


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> end of the day you don't HAVE TO buy it from ebay. some on here choose to...but,
> 
> There is plenty of people on here willing to help (waxamomo or Polished Bliss out the top of my head (personally i would choose PB because even for hazardous goods there is no associated delivery cost) and meet the requirements needed for hazardous goods to travel to you, tardis is just an example of one detailing related hazardous good but IMHO is the one that comes up most for people saying to buy it off ebay on here i think personally even if you dont agree with it being illegal it is immoral i dont want to think about someones life being damaged because YOU wanted to buy something hazardous with a large chance of travelling illegally from what i consider a rather ropey website at best, that does not monitor unless pushed to crackdown on X and Y.
> 
> or you can simply speak to Sue to find your local rep i know mine is more than willing to help (i have contacted him in regards to a tornador and few other bits) i just dont want to visit him yet because i fear it could be pricey with me buying even more stuff :lol:)


I used to work with DG's but out of touch a little and it was never via road I dealt with.

I have no issue with purchasing Tardis, don't think it's that good at retail price but it does a job at trade price, hard work at times.

I've never bought it from eBay, just curious if the bona fide traders are actually purchasing UN packaging, as it was never cheap years ago and from memory the legislation was you could have non un packaging but should have a test cert for it.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Jai said:


> Unbelievable stuff, makes light work of all tar spots


I'd go for makes light work of light tar spots


----------

